# Air Box. Where can I find one?



## DerfW3CT (Oct 19, 2018)

Greetings all,
Looking for an intake and filter for an MTD SnowFlite 8/26. Don't know the year but the model is 310-800-A Exxxxx with a Tecumseh engine. 

I can't find a parts list that even shows an _image_ of the airbox/filter; much less a part number.
Any pointer in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


I just found, and am going through the Tecumseh manuals here. Excellent stuff.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Tecumseh HM 80/ HSK Snow King engines don't use filters due to icing. All you need is the box. It'll look something like this. Are there any small engine repair shops around you?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Tecumseh-J...2149412ade:g:y4AAAOSwi5hbtsD9&redirect=mobile


----------



## DerfW3CT (Oct 19, 2018)

micah68kj said:


> Are there any small engine repair shops around you?



Thanks for the reply. 

There are a couple home based shops in my area. I'll check around for others. The previous owner had modified a cookie tin to fit around the carb. 

It also sounds like I have some carb work to do. It will only start at full throttle and then it surges. It shuts down when I move it to the Turtle. :wink2:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ebay has chinese replacement carbs for $10-15 bucks.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

People here have had pretty good success with the Chinese replacement carbs. If you're up for trying to clean yours, though, you can definitely start with that. I'd at least keep the current one. You could always use it as a fall-back, even if you opted for a Chinese carb.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have Used, $25 shipped. PM if interested


----------



## DerfW3CT (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks all for the advice and information!
I got her running last night and got the surge cleared up. Not used to the three adjustment carb so it was interesting and I learned a thing or two. I'm glad it was dark out or I may not have seen the flames shooting from the exhaust manifold!
Once I got that tamed down she seems to run nice. I was able to get the throttle control to work so it will actually idle at less than WOT. lol
Now I have to wait and see if she will handle doing the work.


----------

